# Parts for Generic 6 inch jointer



## Chanon Watters (Dec 3, 2012)

My father gave me an old jointer he found at a yard sale. After some research I found that it is the 6 inch Heavy Duty Jointer by Generic Heavy Duty 6" JOINTER Wood Planer Woodworking - 1HP:Amazon:Home Improvement. After some cleaning up and a little magic the thing works and gives me nice flat cuts. The only problem I'm having is the on/off switch doesn't stay in, I have to hold it down with my knee and a small piece of wood, it doesn't have a safety shield which kind of scares me, and I would like to put on a dust hood. 
Does anyone know where I could find these parts? I've been searching and can't figure out who makes the thing and how to contact them. I asked the seller through amazon and they simply said they don't carry those parts. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The link does not work. How about a picture of the switch. Without a visual aid we are not likely to be able to make a suggestion.


----------



## Chanon Watters (Dec 3, 2012)

*Link*

Here is the link, Amazon.com: Heavy Duty 6" JOINTER Wood Planer Woodworking - 1HP: Home Improvement


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You should be able to use any new/modern safety switch. It does not have to be specific to that jointer.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*looks like Harbor Freight to me*

Generic probably a Chinese made jointer. They don't list them on the HF site any longer. :thumbdown: But I'll bet they still have parts if you had their model number..... 30289 comes up here:
http://home.earthlink.net/~dbhost/hfgems.html

dbhost is a member of this forum...... hello ....db? :blink:

*










*from Amazon link::


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*found another one*

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/product/product_id/14637/product_name/7%22+Industrial+Rabbeting+Jointer+%28WT%29&update_continue_shopping=true


----------



## Chanon Watters (Dec 3, 2012)

That's the one. Why is there such a huge price difference? Amazon is selling it for $500 while it's $280 on that site


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

For the original question about switches.

You just need to look for a switch which is rated for the voltage and the amperage.

Worse case you have to mount in a box on the surface of the jointer.

Grizzly is a good place to start.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/110-220V-On-Off-Switch/H8238


----------



## Chanon Watters (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Dave, that's a huge help


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Check the amperage draw you could also get a switch at HD. In fact, based on the draw you may be able to get away with a 20 amp standard switch. All you'll need to do is add a box. They make little safety brackets for standard switchs if that is an issue for you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you work by yourself and there is no young children around you could just use a household light switch. It just a safety issue when you work around other people like in a professional cabinet shop when a magnetic switch is needed. In the event of a power failure the saw won't come back on it's own when the power does.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's what I did*



Steve Neul said:


> If you work by yourself and there is no young children around you could just use a household light switch. It just a safety issue when you work around other people like in a professional cabinet shop when a magnetic switch is needed. In the event of a power failure the saw won't come back on it's own when the power does.


I made my own stand and electrics for my old 6" Craftsman jointer. I had a toggle switch, a smooth mercury type I think, rated for 20 amps on hand, a 2 x 4 box and wired it up. I placed it on the long side of the cabinet parallel with the beds, but that didn't work so well....I kept accidentally turning it On or Off by brushing by it with my leg or a workpiece. I moved it to the front end of the stand under the infeed bed, more out of the way to solve that issue. 
The new jointers have a safety paddle switch for emergency turn Off. The jointer you show has a strong push button On Off type switch which requires definite action for operation. The switches from Grizzly are reasonably priced and I would recommend using that type and I have used them myself on router tables. I just never got around to replacing the one on the old jointer.

Just make certain you CAN NOT turn the machine on accidentally. :yes:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also use one of the paddle switches for a router table. 
Tom


----------



## Chanon Watters (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow... You guys are awesome. I joined this forum because I didn't know what to do or who to ask for help. I have a five year old who likes to help me so I will definitely be ordering a switch from Grizzly. 

It's nice to know I have a place to go when I need help. Thanks guys


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I made my own stand and electrics for my old 6" Craftsman jointer. I had a toggle switch, a smooth mercury type I think, rated for 20 amps on hand, a 2 x 4 box and wired it up. I placed it on the long side of the cabinet parallel with the beds, but that didn't work so well....I kept accidentally turning it On or Off by brushing by it with my leg or a workpiece. I moved it to the front end of the stand under the infeed bed, more out of the way to solve that issue.
> The new jointers have a safety paddle switch for emergency turn Off. The jointer you show has a strong push button On Off type switch which requires definite action for operation. The switches from Grizzly are reasonably priced and I would recommend using that type and I have used them myself on router tables. I just never got around to replacing the one on the old jointer.
> 
> Just make certain you CAN NOT turn the machine on accidentally. :yes:


Yea with that type of switch you have to be careful where you locate them. I have one on a table saw which I recessed the box far enough under the edge of the top you can't just brush up against it. I work alone and my youngest is 19 so the switches are not an issue.


----------



## Mark Woodcock (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a Central Machinery 6" jointer that i need a blade gaurd for. Anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you can't find an original you can make one like this:


----------

